# Market Research - Replacing Your Supplies?



## JJCS (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello all,
Long-time viewer, first-time poster. First I would like to state that this post is strictly for research purposes only, I am not at all trying to promote myself or my company. That being said, let's get to the point...

I am currently collecting data from professional contractors on how often they replace some of their most common sundries. I have went ahead and provided a list below of some of the most commonly bought items. Could you please respond with how often you feel like you need to purchase or replace these items? Also there are certain items below that you may use many over the course of one job. If this is the case, could you please estimate how many of those you go through within one week of steady work?

Thank You

----
* Paint Brushes (Pro-Grade)
* Roller Covers
* Blue Painter's Tape/Masking Tape
* Sandpaper
* Sanding Blocks/Pads
* Box of Rags
* Drop Cloths
* Utility Blades
* Solvents (L.Thinner/Xylene/ETC.)
----


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

When I run out/need more.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I got half way through answering and decided it was too much work.

Sorry :clap:


----------



## JJCS (Dec 14, 2015)

Hines Painting said:


> I got half way through answering and decided it was too much work.
> 
> Sorry :clap:



Completely understandable. I know this is an odd task to ask of everyone, but if you ever find the time to complete it I would appreciate it. The idea behind the research is for me to be able to show the data to contractors, and for them to see how much they could possibly be saving by buying items in bulk rather than as they need them. I know not everyone is able to do so, or choose not to, but after working as an in-house sales associate for multiple years in a profitable paint store, I saw first-hand how much money contractors unknowingly waste on their supplies. Even with the "contractor discounts" that paint stores tend to give out, the gross profit that they receive back is still so large that they don't even consider it to be a discount. 

I know this still might not convince you to spend your time documenting your supply usage to me, but I thought I would give you a little insight into what the research is actually being used for. At the end of the day, I am just trying to help out contractors, as I have personally seen how they can be taken advantage of just by buying supplies.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

We order bulk sundries 1-2 times a year.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

JJCS said:


> Completely understandable. I know this is an odd task to ask of everyone, but if you ever find the time to complete it I would appreciate it. The idea behind the research is for me to be able to show the data to contractors, and for them to see how much they could possibly be saving by buying items in bulk rather than as they need them. I know not everyone is able to do so, or choose not to, but after working as an in-house sales associate for multiple years in a profitable paint store, I saw first-hand how much money contractors unknowingly waste on their supplies. Even with the "contractor discounts" that paint stores tend to give out, the gross profit that they receive back is still so large that they don't even consider it to be a discount.
> 
> I know this still might not convince you to spend your time documenting your supply usage to me, but I thought I would give you a little insight into what the research is actually being used for. At the end of the day, I am just trying to help out contractors, as I have personally seen how they can be taken advantage of just by buying supplies.


Honestly, most contractors buy tape one roll at a time because they are just throwing numbers at jobs and hoping it works out.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

JJCS said:


> Hello all,
> Long-time viewer, first-time poster. First I would like to state that this post is strictly for research purposes only, I am not at all trying to promote myself or my company. That being said, let's get to the point...
> 
> I am currently collecting data from professional contractors on how often they replace some of their most common sundries. I have went ahead and provided a list below of some of the most commonly bought items. Could you please respond with how often you feel like you need to purchase or replace these items? Also there are certain items below that you may use many over the course of one job. If this is the case, could you please estimate how many of those you go through within one week of steady work?
> ...


proper English vocabulary sure would help your cause


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

All items are replaced when I either use up all of my current stock, or I wear the item out (paint brushes). Although I am finding that I am purchasing paint brushes more frequently than in the past. Have not had to replace my drops yet.

PS I generally use roller covers once and then let them dry and toss. If it is a really small job, I might might wash and reuse.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've still got the first drop sheet I ever owned. Got it around 13yrs ago, and boy is it ever in some pretty rough condition. Not often put to use on interior jobs.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Some of my tarps are 20 plus years old.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm replacing all of my tarps after Xmas. 
Dogs and cats seem to smell each other from house to house through my tarps. The older they get, the more little presents I tend to find in the mornings. Even when folded neatly and stacked.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Bucket sale, or trade show we usually stock up.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

After years as a commercial sales rep. Stocking up on sundries can be a double edge sword. Yes you can save money on a bulk purchase and save man hours going to the store. But it seems you and your help tend to use more if its there in the shop so you don't really save money. the items that you burn up is rags , tape , paper, plastic , roller covers. Some of the larger shops a lot of the crew do side jobs guess where they get their supply.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I always stocked up on rags, sleeves, and solvents. I have some drops that are as old as I am


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Danahy said:


> I'm replacing all of my tarps after Xmas.
> Dogs and cats seem to smell each other from house to house through my tarps. The older they get, the more little presents I tend to find in the mornings. Even when folded neatly and stacked.


I've never found little presents in any of mine. However, if you're ever working in a place with a dog that won't leave you alone when the homeowner isn't there, grab your oldest dropsheet and swirl it up into a doughnut. Place it in a location where the dog will be able to watch you're every move. Instant, irresistible dog bed. 

Never had a dog that wouldn't curl up dead center and just relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

pacific paint said:


> After years as a commercial sales rep. Stocking up on sundries can be a double edge sword. Yes you can save money on a bulk purchase and save man hours going to the store. But it seems you and your help tend to use more if its there in the shop so you don't really save money. the items that you burn up is rags , tape , paper, plastic , roller covers. Some of the larger shops a lot of the crew do side jobs guess where they get their supply.


That stuff stays under lock and key, when they need it I will dispense it. 

I learned that the first time left open an entire brick of rags on a site. Now its three or four a piece.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> That stuff stays under lock and key, when they need it I will dispense it.
> "
> I learned that the first time left open an entire brick of rags on a site. Now its three or four a piece."
> 
> I swear I've bought 100 4" whIZZ frames this year. Where the he77 do they go?! I do like the 4" X 3/8" microfiber blue stripe contractor packs they sell now with a free roller frame. Since it's gonna disappear anyways.


----------

